# Excalibur prep  sponsored by guaranteedgear!!!



## Guns35 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok guys here we go the sust300/tren a/mast p are all from GG  and I just want to say thanks so much for everything! 

Ok show is dec 14th

Current weight 275lbs 
Height 6ft3
Bf% 12



Current cycle:

Run from sept1-dec14

Sust300: 900mg per week shot M/W/F

EQ200: 600mg per week shot M/W/F (EQ is stopped dec 1st)

Testprop:300mg per week shot tue/thurs/sat


Run from oct19-dec12

Mast p: 600mg a week shot tue/thurs/sat

Tren a: 600mg a week shot tue/thurs/sat

Run from nov14-dec14

Winny tabs: 50mg Ed

Halo tabs:40mg Ed



T3: this will be added in 9 weeks out at 50mcg Ed

Clen:75mcg Ed

Adex:1mg Ed




Diet will be posted when I get home so I can make sure I post it perfect  this is the only current pic I have will take more full body shots as I go!


----------



## abs32 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am in brother!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks brotha glad to have ya


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 26, 2013)

dont most who compete drop test before the show so they dont hav the water retention?

and Adex @ 1mg ED??   isnt tht a bit high? i dnt think u need that much.

correct me if im wrong...bc i dnt use the stuff. ...Proviron!


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep but my coach doesn't have u do that at all any more it's a new thing he learned from his coach Dennis James  so I'm pretty comfortable just going with it haha


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 26, 2013)

He doesn't use proviron in his preps on winny and halo and the mast and tren and the Adex is so high because I have horrible estro sensitivity and am very gyno prone already have 2 lumps just from puberty had it since I was in 5th grade and it got worse the older I got so we aren't taking any chances


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 26, 2013)

Guns35 said:


> Yep but my coach doesn't have u do that at all any more it's a new thing he learned from his coach Dennis James  so I'm pretty comfortable just going with it haha



haha. i just watched a video interview dennis did with Maxx. James lookin purty bulky.i usually run Mast n Proviron together..for my estro. thats usually all i need. but good luck with your run!!


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks brotha next year I'll be with a different coach so I'll see who is better then of the different coaching styles


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 27, 2013)

No prob and here is the diet currently


Meal1:2eggs 6ozsteak 15almonds 1cup oats

Meal2:6oz chicken 1cup white rice greens

Meal3:6oz ground turkey 1cup brown rice greens 

Meal4:6oz fish 1 cup brown rice 

Meal5: (post gym meal) 8oz ground beef 1cup brown rice 

Meal6: 6oz fish cup brown rice

Meal7: 6oz fish greens

Also using Xtend 1 scoop and a waxy maize powder 50g during work out and one more just like that immediately after work out 


There y'all go the first few weeks of my show prep diet is this it will change soon so ill post that as well


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 28, 2013)

here is a quick arm shot I did in a mirror a few days ago at a kohls lol


----------



## Slate23 (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn man. Looking huge. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks brotha will do and trust me there is more to come


----------



## Guns35 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok boys I got my sust 300 in decided to go with 750mg a week instead of 900. Since I'm already taking test prop as well I pinned 2.5 ml all in one hip pin to determine my tolerance to the new test and that was yesterday morning and today it's a little sore but really really good compared to my last sust I did which one ml would cripple me so seeing as how 2.5 is only a tad sore this is top notch stuff  

Also idk what it is probably placebo but I felt like the most alpha Adonis male around lol felt kinda nice either way


----------



## Guns35 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok so was just informed I also get winny tabs and halo from gg as well!!!! And as far as I know I will be one of the first to try his halo seeing as it's not even out yet  I'm hoping he gets it in time for my last month of prep haha but for sure going to be running his winny tabs! 

Now as of this morning I'm 270lbs and looking more vascular then I ever have in my whole life even last time I competed I wasn't vascular!

I picked up my wife with just my arms for a pic my buddy wanted to show how big I was and to our surprise veins exploded everywhere! So I must be doing something right lol .... It's probably the EQ


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

Right on Guns.. gg is some great stuff..


----------



## Guns35 (Oct 2, 2013)

Heck ya it is feels great


----------



## Guns35 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I did crazy drop sets on the hack squat last night feeling strong!

Whole set was done with no rest 

First set 6plates or a total of 585lbs for 5 deep reps all the way to the bottom of the hack machine till I heard it bottom out

Had 2 friends pulling plates 

Striped a plate when to 495lbs for 6reps same thing with a pause in the hole

Stripped a plate 405lbs 8 reps pause in the hole

Stripped a plate 315lbs 8reps pause in the hole

Stripped a plate 225lbs did as many as I could couldn't count by then all my brain blood was in my legs hahaha probably 10-12 reps  

I'm trying to get the video a buddy took but he said it doesn't want to send so I might have to do it with a computer


----------



## Guns35 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so been blasting the test now as soon as my tren and mast get in soon like 1-2 weeks il start them in as well also considering moving to a different show in feb to give me a extra month to prep had some ruff times lately in the family so loss and bad stuff like that.

But staying optimistic and pushing forward


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great job, keep us posted.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good strategy guns!


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome man! Following this


----------



## Guns35 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks brothas more to come soon


----------



## CM (Dec 18, 2013)

show was saturday. how did it go? pics?


----------



## Guns35 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well this really blows but I broke my wrist like a month out so no show for me but gg has me geared up and ready to take one by storm next season!!!


----------



## psych (Dec 31, 2013)

Guns35 said:


> Well this really blows but I broke my wrist like a month out so no show for me but gg has me geared up and ready to take one by storm next season!!!



I know nothing about BBing. Would they really score you less since you have a cast on?


----------



## Guns35 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would think also makes it really hard to train a lot of things since I couldn't move my hand at all


----------

